# fading color?



## graciebear13 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have two new betta fish.. the last one i had i never really focused on but the new ones i have i take better care of then i thought i ever would.. they both are somewhat worrying me though.. the first one i got about 2 weeks ago(spaz) was almost dead.. his color has come back mostly but he starts to turn white sometimes.. and hes red.. i cant figure out why... well.. the other fish is neon blue (neon) and i got him a week ago.. he was completely blue for a few days but now he is partially brown and i dont like the looks of it... i know there is something wrong and i cant figure out what.. there in two separate tanks and i keeps the water clean and i keep them fed.. can anyone tell me if something is wrong with them? also i need to transport them 6 hours up to maine this summer and i really hope it wont be bad for them...


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

graciebear13 said:


> I have two new betta fish.. the last one i had i never really focused on but the new ones i have i take better care of then i thought i ever would.. they both are somewhat worrying me though.. the first one i got about 2 weeks ago(spaz) was almost dead.. his color has come back mostly but he starts to turn white sometimes.. and hes red.. i cant figure out why... well.. the other fish is neon blue (neon) and i got him a week ago.. he was completely blue for a few days but now he is partially brown and i dont like the looks of it... i know there is something wrong and i cant figure out what.. there in two separate tanks and i keeps the water clean and i keep them fed.. can anyone tell me if something is wrong with them? also i need to transport them 6 hours up to maine this summer and i really hope it wont be bad for them...


are they separate in 2gal+ tanks with heaters and places to hide?
color loss could be from stress.

my red one's chin turns white when he's stressed or if he wakes up after sleeping


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Can you tell us:
- tank size
- filtration
- temperature and method of heating
- how often you change the water and what percentage you change
- lighting
- what they have in their tanks
- any other behaviours that seem abnormal

That will help us figure out what is wrong.


----------



## graciebear13 (Feb 18, 2012)

i have a small crowntail in a gallon tank and a bigger betta (both walmart fish) in a 1.5 gallon tank... (my last betta live 7 years in a gallon tank) they both have filters and the tanks are not heated but i change at least 25% of the water everyday and switch it with really warm water.. im saving up money to buy a bigger tank with a divider and a heater but money is tight atm.. both have a light over it and both have a place to hide.. and the bigger one(neon) digs into the rocks and the smaller fish(spaz) swims circles around the outer edge of the tank...


----------



## graciebear13 (Feb 18, 2012)

I just cleaned the smaller fishes tank... and another weird thing for the smaller fish is he uses the current coming from the filter as some type of tredmil...


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

The water changes may be stressing them out. Instead of doing daily 25% - do two weekly water changes. One 100% where you clean the gravel (to remove poop and uneatten food) and one 50% water change. 

ALso when you do the bigger water changes, be sure to acclimate them to the new water so they do not go into shock if the old water temp and new water temp is too different. And don't forget to add the water conditioner.


----------



## graciebear13 (Feb 18, 2012)

okay that would make sence... but now i need to get heaters definetly.. :/ ive only rele been chaning the water to keep the water at a higher temperature.. aka over room temperature.. :/ there are still quite a few things i need to buy them..i got them for my birthday and it was a shock so i wasnt prepared... thank you for your advice..


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

graciebear13 said:


> okay that would make sence... but now i need to get heaters definetly.. :/ ive only rele been chaning the water to keep the water at a higher temperature.. aka over room temperature.. :/ there are still quite a few things i need to buy them..i got them for my birthday and it was a shock so i wasnt prepared... thank you for your advice..


make sure you get a heater with a thermostat. it doesnt matter if you get a higher wattage than what you need if it has a thermostat. just make sure it fits.

also there are 5 gal tank kits on amazon that are pretty cheap [and dont take up much surface area], you might want to upgrade to those for your fish. it's fun to decorate when you have a larger tank.


----------



## graciebear13 (Feb 18, 2012)

okay thanks ill look into that


----------

